
The Authority Principle - kawera
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/authority-principle/
======
anigbrowl
This is unfortunately abused to hell and back by unscrupulous marketers.

------
gt_
This is considered “UX”?

Although it’s young terminology, I had the impression there is an actual
field, even a domain of knowledge being entertained. I have not been able to
put a finger on it so far, but this here is just propaganda. Good stuff for
launching your next ICO scam.

 _“(4) a McAfee logo in the footer, indicating that the site is secure.”_

------
debt
What’s interesting about this in terms of user interface is that as user
interface evolves into natural language user interface a.k.a. things like
Siri, is that I do wonder if voice first devices will eventually exude some
authority over the user.

------
typetehcodez
This isn't user experience. It is Marketing 101. What a user feels about
content is more concerned about persuasion than it is interactive behavior
with the software. Your software shouldn't get in the way between the user and
conversion. That's UX. This fluff is icing on the cake--if done correctly--and
not in an obnoxious in-your-face dancing bunny kind of way.

